# Double drop-head for Ridgid K-50 5/8" cable



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey fellow plumbers, can you guys help me out. I cannot find a double drop-head auger head for my K-50. I have a drop-head retriever head but I'd like to get a double drop-head. I know somebody makes one cuz I have used one before at a plumbing shop I used to work for. I am an intermediate drain cleaner and want an 'idiot-proof' double drop-head to make it easier to make the down turn in a sanitary cross. One time I kept going across a san-cross into the other waste arm and had to cut the stack to get my cable into the drain under the slab (had to cut in a c.o.). Not able to find one on line. Thanks.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

contacting these guys should help you.

http://www.allanjcoleman.com/about.html


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Thanks for the reply*

Allan J. Coleman informs me that Ridgid does not make a double drop-head. I may just take two drop-heads to a welder and see if he can fabricate something for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dropheads*

if you know anything about drain cleaning you dont need a drop head to get down the waste of a side by side or back to back basin drain. Just use an open hook and squeeze the last end in just alittle. Feel your way past the elbow for side by sides and your next obstruction should be the double ty put your machine in reverse and slowly pull the trigger if the cable drops down the line you should be able to feed it no problem if you went up you wont be able to feed it the cable will slide back down .one thing i forgot make sure you bend the cable at the head so you almost have a 90 degree angle. Good Luck PS if you guys need more knowledge on drain cleaning i am always around after i fix everyone elses mistakes:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> if you know anything about drain cleaning you dont need a drop head to get down the waste of a side by side or back to back basin drain. Just use an open hook and squeeze the last end in just alittle. Feel your way past the elbow for side by sides and your next obstruction should be the double ty put your machine in reverse and slowly pull the trigger if the cable drops down the line you should be able to feed it no problem if you went up you wont be able to feed it the cable will slide back down .one thing i forgot make sure you bend the cable at the head so you almost have a 90 degree angle. Good Luck PS if you guys need more knowledge on drain cleaning i am always around after i fix everyone elses mistakes:laughing:


Yep what he said...
I've got a drop head on my toilet auger but thats the only one I've got...:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info. When I said I am an intermediate draincleaner, maybe I should've said I'm more of a beginner. I don't have the experience you all have. I am still learning which heads to use, what size cable in different drains, etc. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm going to the welder, ei ei o. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*i'm 65*

tp i'm an intermediate everything. most of us here pick each others brains. some better picking than others. lol. breid............:rockon:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Allan J. Coleman informs me that Ridgid does not make a double drop-head. I may just take two drop-heads to a welder and see if he can fabricate something for me. Thanks for the help.


 I'd be real carefull with that. I believe that those cables and heads are heat treated after they are manufactured, to relieve stress points caused during the welding process. 

Last thing you wanna do is cause more trouble for yourself by leaving a piece of a drop head in a drain, that broke off at the weld. :yes:

I am a competent welder, and I would never chance a weld on a cable or head. I toss 'em and buy new. Aint worth the risk.


----------

